# Hymer B524 leisure battery removal



## ajd61 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, need some advice.

I've got a 2001 LHD B524 and need to remove the leisure batteries which are under the driver and passenger seats. The only problem is that I can't see how this can physically be done.

Anyone got any experience of this?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

You will need to remove the seats, then they can be lifted out.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes aggreed, there are two posi screws in the frount and on the rear on the top surface there are two alen key screws to remove the captain seat from the elevated floor mount. Be carefull the seat is very heavy


----------



## ajd61 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, I'd thought as much but couldn't quite believe they would make it that difficult!!


----------

